# Food Safety News - 11/16/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 16, 2021)

*Biotechnology center finds outbreak strain of Salmonella in 155 cases linked to seafood*
By Coral Beach on Nov 16, 2021 12:06 am
According to the The National Center for Biotechnology Information there are 155 cases now identified as part of a Salmonella Thompson outbreak traced to seafood from a Denver company. The center has identified the outbreak strain in 155 patient samples. According to the most recent report on Oct. 8 from the CDC there were 102 people... Continue Reading


*FSIS extends comment period on the labeling of lab-grown meat and poultry products*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2021 12:05 am
The USDA’s  Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has extended the public comment period on an advance notice of a proposed rulemaking regarding labeling of lab-grown meat and poultry products made by using cultured cells derived from animals under FSIS jurisdiction. Having received several stakeholder requests to extend the comment period, the agency has decided... Continue Reading


*Brazil turns to WTO on EU Salmonella poultry dispute; WTO reviews other issues*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 16, 2021 12:03 am
Brazil has again gone to the World Trade Organization (WTO) in a dispute with the European Union about controls of Salmonella in poultry meat. The South American country has requested dispute consultations with the EU about measures on the import of salted poultry meat and turkey meat with pepper. Brazil claims the EU’s approach to... Continue Reading


*FDA acts against imported foods with pesticides, Salmonella, illegal colors*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Australians warned not to become complacent about food poisoning*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2021 12:00 am
The Food Safety Information Council (FSIC) has urged consumers not to become complacent about food poisoning. The message comes as part of Australian Food Safety Week which runs from Nov. 13 to 20. The focus is on food safety in emergency situations and how understanding the hazards and preparing for them can help reduce risks... Continue Reading


*Firm recalls dried apricots after testing found extremely high levels of sulfites*
By News Desk on Nov 15, 2021 06:09 pm
ILG International Trading Inc. of Brooklyn, NY, is recalling some of its imported dried apricots because they have more than twice the amount of sulfites known to cause reactions in people. “Anaphylactic shock could occur in certain sulfite sensitive individuals upon ingesting 10 milligrams or more of sulfites. Analysis of ‘Natural Delight Collection’ natural dried... Continue Reading


*Enoki mushroom recall updated for a sixth time*
By News Desk on Nov 15, 2021 02:24 pm
A sixth update has been posted for certain enoki mushrooms possibly contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. The recall mushrooms were sold in Alberta, British Columbia, Manitoba, Ontario and Saskatchewan, and may have been distributed in other provinces or territories. “The food recall warning issued on Oct. 28, 2021, has been updated to include additional product information. This... Continue Reading


----------



## Wurstmeister (Nov 16, 2021)

Dave, just want to say thank you  for posting the daily Food Safety updates to SMF.   Ya'll beat the local and sometimes national news media with the updates. They come in very handy for personal use as well as forwarding to the folks in the restaurant. 
John


----------

